# Grapefruitseed Extract



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

Can anyone give me some PROS and CONS about it?
What is your experience?

Bezz


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have NEVER heard of it being used for birds, but have heard of it used for people. I would not recommend using it, it is too acidic and why not use apple cider vinegar, it is acidic and has already been proven to work well for pigeons when used at recommended dosages. 

You would have to ask a doctor of nutrition who is specialized biochemist, who knows what works and doesn't work in human and animals/birds alike. 

You should also do a google search, and I just did one and pulled this info. up.

http://www.africangreys.com/articles/nutrition/grapefruit.html


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Treesa, you are a WINNER!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

YOU are welcome!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Jedds Sells It*

*Jedds sells a product called grapefruit seed extract its made by a company called (Mister Pigeon). Here is what they say about this product..........Natural antimicrobial shown to inactivate viruses,yeasts,fungi,parasites and worms as well as bacteria.While I have never used it, I do not believe that Jedds would sell this if it were harmful to our birds* GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> *Jedds sells a product called grapefruit seed extract its made by a company called (Mister Pigeon). Hereis what they say about this product..........Natural antimicrobial shown to inactivate viruses,yeasts,fungi,parasites and worms as well as bacteria.While I have never used it, I do not believe that Jedds would sell this if it were harmfu to our birds* GEORGE


Thanks, George.

Well that is good to know, if they sell it I'm sure it is diluted or has instructions as to how to dilute it and won't hurt the birds.

As far as human grade grapefruit seed extract, I wouldn't recommend that for birds.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks, George.
> 
> Well that is good to know, if they sell it I'm sure it is diluted or has instructions as to how to dilute it and won't hurt the birds.
> 
> As far as human grade grapefruit seed extract, I wouldn't recommend that for birds.


Hi 

At our pigeon shop they sell one that on the label it states that for humans-5 drops in half a glass of water twice a day and for pigeons-5 drops in 1L of water twice a week.

Bezz


----------

